# Has anybody done large amounts of this type black IC chip?



## silversaddle1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Most of these came out of wirewrap pin boards that were dated mid 70's. There are some newer mixed in but most will be 70's vintage. Just grabbed a handful for the pics. Sone you can crack open and see gold plating on the legs under the plastic. 48 pounds of them.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 25, 2017)

Quite variable...my understanding is texas instruments is junk, RCA can be good. But in general, don't expect much. 

Think about the geometry. The little piece of silicon chip is small, but the wires leading to the actual pins would be short as well. Then because it's encapsulated in plastic, you also don't need the same gold braze to hold the chip. 

I toss them in a pile. I've read anything between 0.1g and 1g / lb. But I understand you are cleaning house.

I'd sell them on Ebay personally. Figure out how many you can get in a small flat rate box, then sell them that way.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jan 28, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> I'd sell them on Ebay personally. Figure out how many you can get in a small flat rate box, then sell them that way.



+1 - Some TTL (74XX/N74XX numbered DIP devices) chips are going for more than 5 bucks a piece. Our local electronics distributor sells 74LS76, 74LS192, and some others for more than 6 dollars a chip. Somebody needs them...and more money to be made selling as a chip than for gold recovery.

Sure you can buy fakes for less from China, or Russian military spares, but nothing beats good ol TI, Signetic and National Semiconductor TTL stuff..


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 28, 2017)

can you offer some guidance? I have no idea of what all the numbers, etc mean. School me on it please.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 28, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> can you offer some guidance? I have no idea of what all the numbers, etc mean. School me on it please.


 Best bet would be Ebay, google and CPU-world.com searches. It takes a lot of time to find out the information. You will probably want to go ahead and sort them to find out how much of what you have to work with.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 28, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> can you offer some guidance? I have no idea of what all the numbers, etc mean. School me on it please.



I run 100+ auctions on Ebay. If I were selling them, I'd buy conductive foam and press every single chip in to that foam, in nice neat lines, making an assortment. 

Then I'd take REALLY good pictures. So that people can read the numbers. 

Then I'd list them as 7 day auctions, ending on a Sunday night at 10pm ET.

Title should be vintage TTL Texas Instruments Manufacturer Manufacturer etc

If you are REALLY bored, you can sort through each one, entering the numbers in to CPU world or Ebay to see what kind of prices it sold for...but I don't have that kind of time. 

FWIW, I gave a few shoeboxes full of them away a couple years ago. I couldn't find anyone who wanted them. I've still got tons of them.

Now, I concentrate on 70's era intel chips only. 

Here's an example.

My cutoff is $10. If it's not going to sell for $10, it's not worth my time to list/package. I've got too much other higher returning inventory I can concentrate on selling.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122326778315?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's an example of a vintage "kit" that B&K precision used to sell.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BK-PRECISION-TTL-IC-KIT-MODEL-ICK-1-ID1076-/122326787039?

I wouldn't even worry about setting them up in a box, just a sheet of foam, say 8 x 8...with random chips pressed in. Start the auction at what you feel is a fair scrap price and let it go. I personally like to start most of my auctions at 4.99 or 9.99, even if I think they are worth $20. Something about people seeing it for $10 when they think it's worth $20, it gets them invested. As silly as it is, Auction Fever is still a real thing on Ebay.


----------

